# Stanley Powershot design is kind of stupid....dangerous actually.



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

*ALL* power tools are potentially hazardous to use.  This is a good reminder that before using any power tool, you should read the users pamphlet or manual and familarize yourself with the tools function. Glad to hear she wasn't more seriously hurt.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Regardless of how many times you read the manual, it is still likely that you would reach for it the wrong way at some point subconciously. You have trained yourself for years how to hold a staple gun and that just doesn't go away too easily. The guy came in to do the carpets yesterday and wanted to use the staple gun. We told him the story about my brothers girlfriend and showed him the staple gun. He agreed it was the dumbest thing he'd seen in a long time. . . . .and hour and half later he put a staple in his hand - NO LIE!! Only the staple barely broke skin and he laughed it off, he hadn't been supporting the bottom of it the same way she had. Now, after it happened to him too, I am writing a letter to Stanley to express my concerns. This is ridiculous - the staple gun is actually EASIER to use upside down, the trigger pulls with less effort.


----------



## FHBrian (Aug 22, 2006)

I agree this is a horrible design. My wife lost parts of my old staple gun and got me this one to replace it and I hate it. The first time I used it I probably shot it six or seven time before I realized I was holding it backwards.


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

When they first introduced the product I used one that someone painted in order for others not to steal it. Needless to say I did not know that the staple was going to exit deep into my palm (you really have to push hard to get it to fire). Looking back, the nerve damage was somewhat comical when my hand would close up on it's own. I personally do not own one for some reason!


----------



## LX8850 (Aug 23, 2006)

OK, I am looking at the picture and I am just not seeing how you would staple your hand. How are you holding it that your hand is at the point of exit for the staple? Wouldn't you have to put the handle against the wall in order to do that?

It is late, maybe i am just not picturing this right :confused1:


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

LX8850 if you looked in the store at the display of stapleguns, you would notice one would stand out. This one. The trigger goes in the exact opposite direction as a conventional gun. If you were to pick it up like a common staplegun, the exit path would be directily over you palm. 

Fhivinyl, the weird thing about the design is, if you do turn the gun around and hold the wrong way (the way you would hold an ordinary one) the trigger is easier to pull than it is to hold the gun the way they designed it.


I'm fully aware that there are warnings on it and in a perfect world you would read every little last word on every thing before you use it. However, its just not the practical reality. It works no better than any other staplegun I've used that faces the normal way, and I just think it's a flawed design.


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

Are you looking to start a class action suit? If so my injury occurred in 1992-1995. The embarrassment I suffered must be worth at least a couple of grand. However the comedy of the nerve damaged (short term) was priceless!


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Wow, Fh, it really sucks that you got that hurt. My brothers GF was SO lucky. She JUST missed any nerves and other crucial areas.


----------



## NothingsLevel (Aug 27, 2006)

I have one of these, and have had no complaints or injuries, no matter who uses it. Generally the reaction is "wow, this thing's easier to shoot than my old one".


----------



## LeveledHomeRepair (Aug 20, 2006)

Get a lawyer and have them claim permanent disablity, pain and suffering, loss of wages, permanent scarring, loss of feeling, potential nerve damage, sheer embarassment.

To name a few. I'm certain a good attorney can come up with 100 more.

I hope she feels better.


----------



## RussellF (Sep 1, 2006)

I have had the same unit for nearly a year and have had no problems. It was strange when first using it however.

Russ


----------



## KCnorthernCA (Jun 19, 2006)

I've had the exact stapler since mid-90's -- probably when it first came out. At first it was totally weird. My concerns were same as yours. I feared stapling my palm, my knee cap, etc. Then, as I got more used to it, I appreciated the original design intent -- that it takes less effort because your applied pressure goes directly over the staple point. It's too bad most of us have gotten used to the "other" staplers.

Good thing I never let anybody use my tools.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

KC, its funny you don't let anyone use your tools. Maybe Its just me, but actually find this staple gun takes less effort if I shoot it upside down, like a common type staple gun. Weird.


----------



## KCnorthernCA (Jun 19, 2006)

J-
Indeed, that's the one and perhaps only saving grace for the stapler. Whether you use it top end shooting or bottom end shooting, it shoots directly under the pressure point.

As for my lending out tools, I've actually WATCHED CAREFULLY friends who've asked to use them. In my situation, there are so many reasons why I hardly let others touch my tools -- too many "dumb thumbs" in my family and among my friends, tools would always come back broken or permanently out of alignment if at all, liability for some of my more dangerous power tools, my own forgetfulness of where they are, etc.

Of course, the super basics and cheapies, like screwdrivers and hammers, go out all the time.


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

I should go out and buy one of these so the next guy who takes my tools without asking ends up with a staple in his hand.


My first question is what are you doing with your hand under the stapler? I've put tens of thousands of staples in with old guns, new guns, electric guns, and hammers (which I use whenever possible). Not once have I put my hand under a staple gun while stapleing.

My second question is if you are unfamiliar with a tool what are you doing useing it? If it's somthing you've never seen before take a secont and look at how it works before you start useing it.


They're not going to stop makeing guns like this. And no one is going to win any lawsuits because they got confused as to which way was the front of the gun. They still make the older style, if you don't like the new ones buy the old ones.


----------



## Mr.Fix-it (Mar 27, 2009)

At Home Depot I loaded some 16ft deck boards onto my truck and needed to staple on a red flag..they handed me the Stanley Powershot staple gun from behind the counter...it's a bassackwards gun for sure...I was in a hurry...I even gave the bottom a quick glance to see which end was the business end...WRONG !!!! ...I shot a staple ALLL the way into my pinkie finger...thankfully into the fatty part on the palm side, where one might wear a pinkie ring...In 30 years of construction I've never impaled or shot myself with anything....Stanley Power Shot is giving many people a nasty surprise.


----------



## Mr.Fix-it (Mar 27, 2009)

I should add that I spoke to a guy at their Pro Desk...he said he shot a staple into his hand too...with that very gun.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

hmmm i have the powershot, a craftsman the same style and 2 arrow chrome old style. never had a problem with any of them as long as you use the right staples. cheapie made in china junk i've used i did not like. they jammed every other staple and wouldn't staple balsa wood.
never stapled myself though... that's unusual.

DM


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

I will admit that I have had this same staple gun for years, and while I have never hurt myself with it, i use it so infrequently that I ALWAYS pick it up backwards at the start of a task, and have to "remind" myself how to use this tool properly. Once you begin using it properly, it really is a joy to use compared to the old style, but I have shot a lot of staples with the old style gun, and this one just looks and feels too much like those.

I would compare this to coming from living in the US all your life, and going on vacation and renting a standard shift car in a country where they drive on the right. when i did this I went home with bruised knuckles on my right hand from punching the door everytime i needed to shift because the stick shift was on the left there....


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've had the same one for years too
Never a problem


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have one too. I think it's great.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i had a friend pick up mine and he shot himself in his palm too,we laffed about it but now i see others have done so too,i dont use it anymore it seems to bind up unless its pushed down perfectly straight


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

I have the same one bought it when they first came out,I can't see how you could shoot yourself why in the world would you need to put your hand under the gun to fire it..


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I have one and had, not one, but two different friends shoot a staple in their hands on the same project. The one guy I can understand as he is a Union Iron Worker and said he takes pride in being able mess up a steel ball bearing (AKA a bigger hammer type of guy). The other guy a sheet metal worker that I thought had more sense.

As far as the stapler is concerned I have not had a problem with it.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

gotboost said:


> why in the world would you need to put your hand under the gun to fire it..


MY thoughts too from the BEGINNING of this thread! i've never put my hand under either style to use it.... you hold it flat to the surface! 

????????

DM


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

I had a similar problem with a hammer! I would hold the nail and steady it with my thumb over the head to ensure that it would go in straight, and 9 out of 10 times the hammer would impale my thumb with such force that after the 32nd try I thought I might pass out! What a bloody mess... and NO warning on the hammer or nails what-so-ever! 
OK, so a bit sarcastic, but come on... when do we start taking responsibility for our own stupidity? We all make stupid mistakes from time to time, but more often than not, it is ourself to blame. I always laugh when ever I see all the warnings that are required to be put on a ladder becuase of the result of some lawsuit in the past. 
Anytime someone picks up a tool that they are not familiar with, they should either read the instructions, ask questions of those who ARE familiar with the tool, or just use common sense. 
I believe my table saw does not have a warning on the top stating that I should not have my fingers near the blade when I turn it on, yet something deep inside me compels me to not do so when I hit that power button.
I also have had a powershot from when they were first introduced, and even though I rarely use it, just like any other tool I infrequently use, I re-familiarize myself with it before putting it to use.
And as you said in your initial post, it is easier to use, and maybe someday in the future, the others will go by the wayside and there will be no confusion.


----------



## dassid (Jun 26, 2012)

*Ouch!!!*

I too purchased one of these My experience using it was great then I set it on the shelf for about a year loaded the gun put it up to a wall to test fire it and POW looked at the wall only to see no staple WHY you ask because I shot it into the palm of my hand a 3/4 inch heavy duty staple the good thing there was no pain it shot with so much power it went straight in all 3/4 inches so like a dummy i pulled it out bandaged it and continued my work shift for 8 more hours went home tried to sleep and ended up going to the dr in the am.......Please do yourself a favor if you or anyone in your house ever used a heavy duty stapler stay away from this if your a first time user and dont let people borrow your tools its prob safe to own on it does do a great job even when used on HUMAN FLESH OUCH!!!!



J187 said:


> I stopped by my father's office yesterday afternoon that he is renovating. I picked up the stapler he had on the counter to look at it - Stanley Power shot. This one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

